

Ask HN: Who's provisioning in the Australian region in Azure right now? - shearnie

I heard it was meant to happen next week, but I couldn&#x27;t help myself and had to take a peek.<p>I&#x27;m migrating VM&#x27;s right now.
======
shearnie
[https://scontent-a-hkg.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-
xap1/t31.0-8/106...](https://scontent-a-hkg.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-
xap1/t31.0-8/10608437_10152902667922784_6460948843116056251_o.jpg)

